# 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels



## Porn Player

So the season is officially over. Time to look towards the draft and see how we can strengthen. 

Draft Express Mock Draft

NBAdraft.net Mock 



20th said:


> K.J. McDaniels has emerged from obscurity to develop into one of the best all-around players in college basketball, helping his Clemson squad to a 8-6 record in the ACC thus far. McDaniels has been stuffing the stat sheet all season long, ranking very highly among top-100 prospects in a variety of categories, including points per-40 pace adjusted (6th overall), rebounding (4th among wing prospects), steals (4th among wings), and blocks (1st among wings and 8th overall).





20th said:


> Jeremi Grant. Impressive physical specimen of a forward ... Has a huge wingspan (7'2"), making him a potential terror on the defensive end ... Great all-around athlete ... His combination of size and length help him to simply overpower and out athleticism smaller wing forwards ... Fantastic shot-blocking wing player ... Can guard multiple positions thanks to his length and lateral quickness ... Good offensive rebounder who can produce a lot of second-chance buckets ... Equally comfortable driving to his right or his left ... Decent shooter from out to beyond the 3pt. arc ... Unselfish player with good court awareness who makes the extra pass ... Capable of rebounding the ball and then running the fast break himself...Has a lot of raw physical tools and a decent skill set at age 19, making him a guy with a lot of upside ...





37th said:


> Glenn Robinson III. Tremendously athletic small forward who plays with a lot of energy … A great above-the-rim offensive player, Robinson is on the receiving end of many a lob pass … Ambidextrous. Can drive either direction with either hand ... Finishes strong at the basket, as well ... Good NBA body, standing 6'6" with a solid frame and a 6'9" wingspan ... Good at probing the defense for holes and finding a driving lane to the basket ... Runs the floor well and can be a terror in transition ... Good lateral quickness and long arms makes him a solid perimeter defender ... Attacks the offensive glass and scores on a number of putbacks and second-chance tip-ins ... Has great defensive instincts which, along with his long arms, allow him to jump the passing lane and take the ball the other way for an easy finish ... Solid shooter from midrange. Shot 49% overall, which is a testament to his efficiency and patience on offense ... Doesn't force things on offense, but when he chooses to attack, he does it with aggression and commitment ... Good free throw shooter. Shot 76% this season. Appears to be a better shooter than his numbers showed based on his form and shooting in practices ... Played for a pair of Michigan teams that made deep runs in the tournament …





59th said:


> Johnny O'Bryant. Measured 6'9 (with shoes) 260 lbs with a 7'1.5 wingspan at the 2013 Nike Big Man Skills Academy


Who have you all got?


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

At 20, I think Elfrid Payton would be some pretty solid insurance in case Lowry leaves. I got the chance to see him quite a bit at ULaLa and I think he has a little of that poor man's John Wall potential.


----------



## R-Star

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I could see the Raps packaging the picks to move into the top 15 and try to get Tyler Ennis.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I think drafting a PG would be a good idea. I don't think we will re-sign Vasquez which is the right decision. Vasquez would demand more than a backup PG salary (at most 5 mil/yr in my opinion). Given that Lowry will likely cost us around 10 mil a year we need to look elsewhere for a backup point guard.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I agree with @seifer0406. It's either got to be Lowry or Vasquez for this franchise - not both. Drafting a PG to be the back-up to either makes a good bit of sense.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

lowry playing hard ball, I think it may cost 11-13 mill to keep him 3 year 36 mill, without him we lose to much, D, leadership without him, and the syrucruse PG would nice and we should use our mle on a experienced sf that would be capable to guard jo jo and melo if he stays in ny.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I hope we can keep Vasquez and Lowry, the connection this team has is in large part down to those guys. They're essential to me. 

Focus on bringing in a SF with the 1st round pick, my list probably looks a little like:

1) Jerami Grant
2) Adreian Payne
3) PJ Hairston
4) Rodney Hood

The only thing I'm certain of is that Masai will take the BPA and do a great job, we don't need to worry about any Rafael Araujo scenarios.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



Porn Player said:


> Focus on bringing in a SF with the 1st round pick


Not sold on Ross?


----------



## R-Star

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



RollWithEm said:


> Not sold on Ross?


That's what I was wondering. Why focus on a sf or sg?


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



Porn Player said:


> Focus on bringing in a SF with the 1st round pick.


The more I think about it, the more I think the only potential starting spot on this team is at PF... as long as Lowry is resigned. You're not going to find a PF better than Amir at the 20th pick in this draft (I wouldn't imagine). Therefore, you're going for a 6th man option. If they plan to bring back Vasquez, they should probably try to add a third big or third wing. If not, they will need a back-up PG.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

keep lowry, make sure ross hits the gym hard, need to pick up both Patterson and vas options, add a vet back up c like dalembert.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



RollWithEm said:


> Not sold on Ross?


He's terrific but him and DeMar can't cope with the bigger more physical wing options. If we want to win a title, we need to stop the likes of Joe Johnson, LeBron, Durant etc...

I just think this draft is loaded with good potential on the wing, so we may as well fill the need. Salmons and Fields aren't the answer. (even if I still like Fields).


----------



## scdn

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Speaking of a defensive SF. Here's a possible 2nd rd pick:

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Damien-Inglis-6428/


----------



## scdn

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I mean he's going to need to develop some shooting range to play SF on offense. So now he's more of a PF on offense.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

^ Inglis is definitely intriguing.


----------



## scdn

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I just hope he turns out better than a Pietrus. Maybe similar to an Mbah a Moute.


----------



## -James-

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

We have some holes for sure- a wing that can create his own shot, a big wing that can defend, and depth up front come to mind. I think we are good enough where we can take the best player available. 

I like GR3, Payton, or even the Swiss kid at 20, among others. If we don't go wing at 20, I would like to see us bring Melvin Ejim home at 37- hopefully he can develop into a 3 and D player.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

On a side note .... 
Raptors lose no time in takin care of number 2 priority!!

http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=451340

Casey resigned to a 3 year extension!!!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

eto novak should be a must


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

The only negative following such a great season is that we won't land this kid...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

what about Cleanthony Early Wichita State 
NBA Position: Small Forward
Ht: 6-7
Wt 210
2014 Mock: 30 Big Board: 22

or CJ Fair at 20
ross needs to add 15 of beef
at 37 Jarnell Stokes a more refined Hansbrough at 59 get the bpa hopefully a PG


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I am pretty sold on Adreian Payne @ 20. I don't know if he will drop that far, but he seems like the exact type of player that would compliment this Raptors team. 



> The athletic stretch four measured with the third biggest wingspan at 7-4 after measuring a 7-foot wingspan in 2009 at the LeBron James Camp. He also has gained 25 pounds since then, which is impressive. Payne had one of the largest height-to-wingspan differentials with a plus-7. Payne's measurable (6-9 no shoes and 239 pounds) are similar to 2012 draftee Andrew Nicholson, who measured 6-8 ½ with no shoes and 234 pounds with a 7-4 wingspan. Payne's measurements aren't that far off from Derrick Favors' actually, as he's actually a quarter of an inch taller, with a similar wingspan and standing reach, but is six pounds lighter (Favors was much younger at the same stage though).


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> what about Cleanthony Early Wichita State
> NBA Position: Small Forward
> Ht: 6-7
> Wt 210
> 2014 Mock: 30 Big Board: 22
> 
> or CJ Fair at 20
> ross needs to add 15 of beef
> at 37 Jarnell Stokes a more refined Hansbrough at 59 get the bpa hopefully a PG


Not unless Early drops to 37. Which there is a chance. 

I also like Clint Capela at 20.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

@ 59, I hope we make a move for Bachynski. 7'2 Center, 248lbs and from Calgary. 

He spent 4 years at Arizona State and is a shot blocking machine. He looks a little slow at reading the game and has a tough time adjusting his feet quickly, but once he starts moving he is incredibly fluid in my opinion.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I think we have to move up 5 spots up get Ennis as having to pay kl between 9-13 per year over 3-4 yrs means vasq maybe want 4-5 mill the mle range and us having to qualify patterson at a large increase, not sure if ujri will want to spend near the max cap number with him wanting to target kd next summer.

1st pick Pick ennis
2nd PF
3 C to play 3-8 min

sign a back up tough defender farooq-aminu and a vet c maybe cheap like kaman play 10-13 min
val 33 MPG kaman10 rookie 3-5


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

@Junkyard Dog13 @RollWithEm @scdn @-James- @ozzzymandius @seifer0406 

Twenty days to go until the draft, who do we all have?

*With the 20th Pick in the NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select... *

- Kyle Anderson - If Casey thinks he can work on this kids D, he will be the perfect fit for us. His offensive abilities (especially in transition) are exactly what this team needs and will push DeMar, Ross and Valanciunas to the next level. I'm excited by him because of all the players in the draft he brings something we sorely missed last year, the ability for easy 'get out and run' buckets. 
- Tyler Ennis - Really good 'pure' PG that would compliment Val & Amir (PnR, Lobs etc). If we take him, I expect us to give Lowry another year running the show and then move him next summer and promoting Ennis to full time starter. 
- Adreian Payne - Could fight with Amir for the PF spot and provide quality minutes as our first back up big man. He can shoot and handle the ball surprisingly well for a big guy too.
- TJ Warren - Would be the ideal compliment for Ross and give us an enormous amount of flexibility on the wing. I'm impressed with him and would be happy if he was our selection. He scores at a tremendous rate and is very active in doing so (cutting, floaters, offensive boards). His lack of perimeter D can be hidden by Ross and his big body can bang with those who try to push inside. They could be a dynamite duo. 

*With the 37th Pick in the NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select... *

- Damien Inglis - Great potential due to size and defensive ability. Very raw and will need a couple of years. 
- Glenn Robinson III - Will probably stick in the league as a solid rotation guy for many years. Not a bad thing at 37.
- KJ McDaniels 
- Thanasis Antetokounmpo

*With the 59th Pick in the NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select... *

- Dwight Powell - Fluid and big. Could be a real steal late in the draft. 
- Jordan Bachynski - Huge and somewhat mobile. Could be a solid 'Aaron Gray' type to have in the rotation. 
- James Macadoo

That's a lot of talent to be adding to our roster. I am incredibly excited for this draft and would love to walk away with a selection of these guys above. 

At 20, we will take BPA. If Kyle Anderson is still on the board, I think Masai will struggle to not select him, he brings such an exciting skillset (even if his D needs work). Ennis would be a great get, but with Lowry and GV, it means something will have to give, unless GV becomes a SG due to his size (6'6). 

The 37th pick is the most difficult for me to predict. If we don't select a wing at 20, I presume we will look for a big bodied SF with this selection. Inglis and Thannis are probably very high on Masai's list. 

At 59, I think we go big. Dwight Powell looks incredibly talented, I wouldn't be surprised to see him go much higher, he has that 'Plumlee' type explosiveness. I also really like Bachynski here, but he could skip out of thr draft completely and be brought in for Summer Camp, but that's always a risk with teams like San Antonio selecting after us.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

To tell you the truth I don't even know how you guys know these players or follow their progression!! I think it's awesome that you do and I'm totally looking forward draft day but I'm going to be watching and then running back here to see who these picks are, what you guys think, links to their exploits and then here more about how they're going to fit with us. 
But until then brothers ... I know nuthin :-(


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Stay away from Elfrid Payton. I don't think he will turn out to be a productive NBA point guard. I see the Raptors getting a guy like T.J. Warren at that 20th spot. This team needs some scoring punch off the bench. Warren will bring that immediately. If he can develop defensively as well, he could really be a steal for the Raptors.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



RollWithEm said:


> Stay away from Elfrid Payton. I don't think he will turn out to be a productive NBA point guard. I see the Raptors getting a guy like T.J. Warren at that 20th spot. This team needs some scoring punch off the bench. Warren will bring that immediately. If he can develop defensively as well, he could really be a steal for the Raptors.


What post of mine do you see?

I changed out Payton and replaced him with Warren for the exact reason you've just listed.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



Porn Player said:


> What post of mine do you see?
> 
> I changed out Payton and replaced him with Warren for the exact reason you've just listed.


Still shows Payton. This site is wonky when it comes to editing posts.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



RollWithEm said:


> Still shows Payton. This site is wonky when it comes to editing posts.


Sigh.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

@RollWithEm

*With the 20th Pick in the NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select... *

- Kyle Anderson - If Casey thinks he can work on this kids D, he will be the perfect fit for us. His offensive abilities (especially in transition) are exactly what this team needs and will push DeMar, Ross and Valanciunas to the next level. I'm excited by him because of all the players in the draft he brings something we sorely missed last year, the ability for easy 'get out and run' buckets. 
- Tyler Ennis - Really good 'pure' PG that would compliment Val & Amir (PnR, Lobs etc). If we take him, I expect us to give Lowry another year running the show and then move him next summer and promoting Ennis to full time starter. 
- Adreian Payne - Could fight with Amir for the PF spot and provide quality minutes as our first back up big man. He can shoot and handle the ball surprisingly well for a big guy too.
- TJ Warren - Would be the ideal compliment for Ross and give us an enormous amount of flexibility on the wing. I'm impressed with him and would be happy if he was our selection. He scores at a tremendous rate and is very active in doing so (cutting, floaters, offensive boards). His lack of perimeter D can be hidden by Ross and his big body can bang with those who try to push inside. They could be a dynamite duo. 

*With the 37th Pick in the NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select... *

- Damien Inglis - Great potential due to size and defensive ability. Very raw and will need a couple of years. 
- Glenn Robinson III - Will probably stick in the league as a solid rotation guy for many years. Not a bad thing at 37.
- KJ McDaniels 
- Thanasis Antetokounmpo

*With the 59th Pick in the NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select... *

- Dwight Powell - Fluid and big. Could be a real steal late in the draft. 
- Jordan Bachynski - Huge and somewhat mobile. Could be a solid 'Aaron Gray' type to have in the rotation. 
- James Macadoo

That's a lot of talent to be adding to our roster. I am incredibly excited for this draft and would love to walk away with a selection of these guys above. 

At 20, we will take BPA. If Kyle Anderson is still on the board, I think Masai will struggle to not select him, he brings such an exciting skillset (even if his D needs work). Ennis would be a great get, but with Lowry and GV, it means something will have to give, unless GV becomes a SG due to his size (6'6). 

The 37th pick is the most difficult for me to predict. If we don't select a wing at 20, I presume we will look for a big bodied SF with this selection. Inglis and Thannis are probably very high on Masai's list. 

At 59, I think we go big. Dwight Powell looks incredibly talented, I wouldn't be surprised to see him go much higher, he has that 'Plumlee' type explosiveness. I also really like Bachynski here, but he could skip out of thr draft completely and be brought in for Summer Camp, but that's always a risk with teams like San Antonio selecting after us.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



Porn Player said:


> Sigh.


Luckily it was still under the skin when I clicked 'Edit', so I've just reposted above.


----------



## scdn

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I think BPA at 20 as well. I'd be fine with Ennis, Warren or Anderson. 
2nd round I see us potentially drafting some Euro Projects. Inglis is one I've posted before. Another Is Kristaps Porzingis. Check out his wingspan in this pic:










He's supposedly athletic, but raw and still needs to develop physically. But he's only turning 19 in August.


----------



## R-Star

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I could see someone reaching for Porzingis. I hope Indiana finds a way to trade up for him.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I think the Raps should take Clint Capela either with the 20th or the 37th if he's still available. He's a project but has a lot of potential to be a defensive big.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



seifer0406 said:


> I think the Raps should take Clint Capela either with the 20th or the 37th if he's still available. He's a project but has a lot of potential to be a defensive big.


Amir's still young. Not sold on him? Isn't he your defensive big while JVal is your offensive one?


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



RollWithEm said:


> Amir's still young. Not sold on him? Isn't he your defensive big while JVal is your offensive one?


I'm sold on both of them but our depth isn't that great. Right now our bench bigs include Patterson(If he stays), Hansbrough, Hayes, Novak. Out of the 4 only Patterson has earned consistent minutes and none of them are interior defenders.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



seifer0406 said:


> I'm sold on both of them but our depth isn't that great. Right now our bench bigs include Patterson(If he stays), Hansbrough, Hayes, Novak. Out of the 4 only Patterson has earned consistent minutes and none of them are interior defenders.


I still think wing depth is a bigger issue for this team.


----------



## -James-

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I think we're good enough to go best player available at all three picks and just build our depth. I think there are clearly some needs with this team, namely another active big and a "3 and D" wing player. We should be able to address one of those needs given the depth of this draft.

At 20 I like GR3, Adreian Payne, Jerami Grant, the Latvian guy or Capela. Not really fond of Kyle Anderson or Ennis though (sorry, GTA).

At 37 I wouldn't PJ Hairston or Thanassis or Markel Brown, but the guy I think I'd like to bring in most is Melvin Ejim, to make it up to Brampton. I think he could be the big wing we could use, and if his 3-point shooting comes along he could be a valuable piece.

At 59, I don't really care, he probably won't stick. If Ejim is there I'd like him otherwise maybe Patric Young? Bachynski?

@RollWithEm what makes you say this about Payton? I like his size and reported skillset, but obviously have not seen him play.


----------



## scdn

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Is Payne a better defender than PPat? Because they seem pretty similar skillset wise.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



-James- said:


> @RollWithEm what makes you say this about Payton? I like his size and reported skillset, but obviously have not seen him play.


I've seen him play a lot. His game is predicated on his ability to penetrate, but I just don't think he has NBA-level speed or quickness. His ball-handling is not sharp enough to consistently get in the paint at this level. He's also not strong enough to finish through contact. Add that to the fact that his jumpshot is not too solid... and you have a dangerous prospect. I think he will likely be a waste of a pick.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*



scdn said:


> Is Payne a better defender than PPat? Because they seem pretty similar skillset wise.


Payne's a better rebounder. They are similar defensively. Patterson has more range at this point in his career because he has worked to extend that range. At the time they both entered the league, I would say they were similar in that respect as well. Good comparison.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

http://www.nba.com/raptors/thursday-pre-draft-workout-recap



> After a series of workouts with players who could be second-round selections, the Toronto Raptors spent Thursday looking at some whocould be options with their first round pick later this month.
> 
> In a six-player workout that included UCLA’s Kyle Anderson and Clemson’s K.J. McDaniels, Raptors director of scouting Dan Tolzman talked about the disadvantages of drafting before the free agency period. The key is to treat each situation separately.
> 
> “I think the biggest thing is to not make draft decisions based on that, on your current roster and your current situations,” Tolzman said. “You keep it in the back of your head and you'll take it into account when you're drafting players but if the most talented guy or the highest guy on your list happens to be a position that you’re loaded up with you can work stuff out later. You can use all those guys as assets later.”
> 
> Although Toronto had a hugely successful 2013-2014 campaign, the front office knows they are more than one move away from becoming a championship-contending team. With three picks in the draft, including the 20th overall, there’s plenty of opportunity to address some of the gaps that need to be filled.
> 
> “I think the main thing for that is the position that we're picking,” Tolzman said. “I think at 20 the chances of you finding a guy that could be that one guy away are slim to none. To come in right away and do that, those guys aren't available at 20. Whether it’s the best player available or just the best player on your board, it could be totally different. If it fits with the culture of the team and the makeup of the locker room, and all of that stuff, in addition to him being a project, I think you roll the dice on a guy like that because you do have a little bit more of an opportunity to develop that person as your team builds on its own.”
> 
> While McDaniels is an interesting prospect because of his athleticism and ability to disrupt on defence, Anderson is intriguing because of his ability to play the point and create offence while standing 6-foot-9 and playing a below-the-rim game.
> 
> Anderson embraced the opportunity to talk with NBA coaches and general managers at his workouts.
> 
> “It's half the game,” Anderson said. “You take in that information, what they had to tell you and you use it, you apply it. You want to keep that bridge. Later on down the line, in the NBA, if they don't draft you now they may want you later. Just have a good personality, and that's not a problem for me.”
> 
> Anderson spent time after the workout speaking with Raptors head coach Dwane Casey. Not surprisingly, Casey was giving him advice about the defensive end of the floor.
> 
> “One thing coach Casey taught me today is when on defence making the offence feel me,” Anderson said. “Whether that's getting up, being physical, whether it's using my hands, just using my advantage. Just being physical that's going to help me later on in the workouts.”
> 
> The roles Kawhi Leonard and Jimmy Butler have played in their teams respective success is something teams will consider when looking at McDaniels throughout this process.
> 
> “You’re looking for guys who can come in and impact the game without needing the ball or without really needing a big role on the team,” Tolzman said. “And it’s guys like that where they kind of carve out a niche as a defensive-minded guy and then they improve all the other things and they become so much more well-rounded. And I think K.J.’s the same way. He can get on the floor because of his defence and, from there, who knows? The sky can be the limit with him because he does have all the athletic tools and ability on that side.”
> 
> The Alabama native has been leaning on Phoenix Suns guard Eric Bledsoe for support and advice leading up to the draft. While he has improved as an offensive player each year at Clemson, it’s his ability to affect the game without plays being run for him that intrigues scouts and team officials.
> 
> “When he first started he was pretty much just a high-wire, interior type guy,” Tolzman said. “This last year, he was all over the floor, did all different types of things offensively. I don’t know if he’s comfortable enough yet to come in and shoot the NBA three, but that’s definitely the type of thing where, as he gets more comfortable stretching his range out, he’ll absolutely be that type of guy.”


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

More from Tolzman (Raptors Director of Scouting)...



> “I have always thought that if you could get defensive minded players that’s more important than offensive minded players because all of the (skills like) shooting and offensive-type principles, you can work on those, you can build on those, but the mentality of a defensive player, a lot of time, it’s ingrained,” Tolzman said. “If you get a guy who is not into playing defense or just doesn’t buy into that, that’s always tough to develop a guy like that to become a defensive player. Whereas, if you draft a guy who is a defensive guy – maybe his shot isn’t perfect or he doesn’t have the best ball handling skills – you can work on that. That is the whole idea of assistant coaches working on player development. Defense might be what gets him on the floor as a rookie because he busts his tail, because he isn’t afraid to mix it up defensively and all that other stuff will come over time and that’s where they develop into better players that way.”


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

^ All of which would lead me to thinking we won't be taking Kyle Anderson or TJ Warren. 

Clint Capela would be an ideal running mate next to Jonas - 6'11" in shoes, 7'4.5" wingspan, 9'2.5" standing reach, 222 lbs., 11 ppg, 6.5 rpg, over 1 bpg in about 20 minutes in the Eurocup... similar #'s in the French.

We could expect him to block some shots, get some dunks, show flashes on both ends, should be a good defender in limited minutes but will foul. Comparison to Ibaka with a little more roll and a little less pop. Can/will play some minutes at backup 5 due to terrific length and defensive acumen. Similar calibre prospect to Biyombo but more skill and therefore more of a PF. With JV he gives your front court elite length and shot-blocking without sacrificing quickness. Finally, he can operate outside-in from the high post so spacing should be fine.

The Suns seem keen on this kid and Hornacek has been caught giving glowing reviews about his skillset so we might need to move up to #17 to snag him.


----------



## scdn

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Capela has a lot of good things going for him. The only negative I've read is attitude and effort issues. And obviously offensive deficiencies. But those can be overblown sometimes.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

IT'S DRAFT DAY!

Here is the latest Raptors rumour. 



> The Toronto Raptors are interested in acquiring the 22nd overall pick from the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> The Raptors would have to take back Tayshaun Prince in exchange, while sending out John Salmons and the No. 37 pick to the Grizzlies.
> 
> The Raptors are believed to be interested in Tyler Ennis.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Please tell me we'd be retiring Prince or buying him out to make room for others. And this is really about the pick and getting something for Salmons who we would have gotten rid of anyways.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

HERE WE GOOOO!!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Wiggins!!! Atta boy  Congrats to him, his family and the rest of us Canadians!!!

I also like the look of Dante Exum. Woulda been fun for us to get him ... Bit lotsa other talent out there tonight.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Leo Rautins jinxed us!!!
Why'd he even mentioned Ennis still being available at 18 :gunner:


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

What the hell??? Bruno Caboclo ???

Who the heck is this kid?? Again the panel is stunned by our pick :-( 
Not a good sign considering our history of picks when we do that. 
"He's two years away from being two years away" awwww wtf !!


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

on the bright side it's only the 20th pick. I would jump out a building if we araujo'd a lottery pick.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

The problem I have with this pick besides the obvious likelihood that he'll never make it to the NBA is that we could've gotten him later, A LOT LATER. I am a fan of drafting guys with potential with late picks rather than drafting role players but you should still draft him near where his projected position is.


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I'll have to trust in Ujiri. I just don't know what the long term plan is for this kid? Is he a long (long) term replacement for Patterson or Amir? 
The next pick ... DeAndre Daniels looks like another T.Ross so at least playable and workable... Oh well. Time will tell.


----------



## R-Star

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

You guys stink at drafting.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I woke up at 02.30 to catch who we drafted live. All I can could muster was.... who?

Now it's 06.30 and I am back up for work, and I am still at the..... who?

I've seen one YouTube video of this kid, and he looks like exactly that, a kid playing against other kids in a rec league. 






The call him the Brazilian Durant.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482381243473215489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482376855153303552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482374526639300608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482368410610061312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482368410610061312


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

I'm not as upset as I was a few hours ago. I looked at the draft history of former #20 picks of the past
Tony Snell, Evan Fournier, Donatas Motiejunas, Eric Maynor, Alexis Ajinca, Jason Smith, Renaldo Balkman, Julius Hodge, you'll have to go all the way back to 2004 to find a decent player that was drafted at 20 (Jameer Nelson). The fact is while this was a loaded draft chances are you are not getting a good player this late in the draft. Might as well swing for the fences instead of drafting some role player.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

You know what, I am a huge Masai fan, but **** you Masai. 

We could have picked up a useful role player @ 20 and then snagged this Bruno kid at 37. 

It seems incredibly foolish that we put all of our hope on Ennis slipping to 20, so much so that we didn't have a contingency if he didn't make it. That's just terrible preparation if true. 

I enjoy 'swinging for the fences' but you don't do it at the expense of missing on valuable (and cheap) role players that are available. 

Napier and Capela could have been taken and then picked up Bruno at 37.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2014 Draft | Raps pick Bruno Caboclo & Deandre Daniels*

Draft Express Breakdown - Bruno


----------



## ozzzymandius

Thanks for the links PP. I think we park this kid for at least another year just like we did JV, let him play is summer league as they're saying and work on our current roster through signings (Lowry, Vasquez...) make some trades (Salmons, Fields ...) and we'll go with what we've got.
I guess at 20 there wasn't much we were going to get anyways.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Soooo now the word is that they're actually going to have the kid in the lineup next year! I guess we'll see just how mad our scouts and Ujiri truly are.


----------



## roux

ozzzymandius said:


> Soooo now the word is that they're actually going to have the kid in the lineup next year! I guess we'll see just how mad our scouts and Ujiri truly are.


It worked for Giannis and the Bucks last year.. won't know what this kid can do on an NBA court till he actually gets out there.


----------



## c_dog

Porn Player said:


> You know what, I am a huge Masai fan, but **** you Masai.
> 
> We could have picked up a useful role player @ 20 and then snagged this Bruno kid at 37.
> 
> It seems incredibly foolish that we put all of our hope on Ennis slipping to 20, so much so that we didn't have a contingency if he didn't make it. That's just terrible preparation if true.
> 
> I enjoy 'swinging for the fences' but you don't do it at the expense of missing on valuable (and cheap) role players that are available.
> 
> Napier and Capela could have been taken and then picked up Bruno at 37.


couldn't agree more. you would think with so much at stake they had more players in mind than just hoping ennis slips to 20.. i do more prep than that for fantasy leagues. this is a multimillion dollar business.

looking at the videos, it's depressing. the kid has nba body/size. even athleticism. but damn those skills(or lack of skills)! he's worse than the guys i play with at the YMCA... when they say this guy never touched a basketball before he turned 18 I believe them because it certainly looks like it.


----------



## seifer0406

c_dog said:


> looking at the videos, it's depressing. the kid has nba body/size. even athleticism. but damn those skills(or lack of skills)! he's worse than the guys i play with at the YMCA... when they say this guy never touched a basketball before he turned 18 I believe them because it certainly looks like it.


I agree with not drafting at 20 but I strongly disagree with your assessment of the guy. Masai did go to Brazil three times to watch him play in person. Masai wouldn't have done that if Bruno had no skills.

I'm willing to give Masai the benefit of the doubt. After all he was one of the few GMs that recognized the greek freak's talent in last year's draft. If you redo last year's draft theres a good argument to be made for Giannis as a top 5 or top 3 pick.


----------



## c_dog

seifer0406 said:


> I agree with not drafting at 20 but I strongly disagree with your assessment of the guy. Masai did go to Brazil three times to watch him play in person. Masai wouldn't have done that if Bruno had no skills.
> 
> I'm willing to give Masai the benefit of the doubt. After all he was one of the few GMs that recognized the greek freak's talent in last year's draft. If you redo last year's draft theres a good argument to be made for Giannis as a top 5 or top 3 pick.


he has the most uncoordinated and awkward tear-drop/mini-hook shots. he doesn't fully extend his arms to release the ball at the highest possible release points. it's going to be a nightmare to try and correct all those habits. essentially you can't utilize any of those post moves in those videos. you have to re-teach him those.

and do you see how his feel for the ball is still very raw. he can't even time his jumps on alley-oops and rebounds properly. he's no more skilled than your rec league players. the only difference is his physical gifts.


----------



## seifer0406

c_dog said:


> he has the most uncoordinated and awkward tear-drop/mini-hook shots. he doesn't fully extend his arms to release the ball at the highest possible release points. it's going to be a nightmare to try and correct all those habits. essentially you can't utilize any of those post moves in those videos. you have to re-teach him those.
> 
> and do you see how his feel for the ball is still very raw. he can't even time his jumps on alley-oops and rebounds properly. he's no more skilled than your rec league players. the only difference is his physical gifts.


I believe Masai mentioned that Bruno's strengths are his ability to shoot the ball and the ability to defend. I don't think at 6-9 200 lbs he would really be using any of those post moves.

Like I said, it's not like Masai watched the same video you watched and decided to draft the kid. He went to Brazil 3 times and based on Masai's experience as a scout and his reputation at recognizing talent I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and reserve judgement. Until we see more of Bruno it's not fair to write him off especially calling him a casual basketball player that's common at your local gym.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'll leave it to Ujiri, Casey and the staff to turn him into something grand. So until then I'll reserve judgement. But it doesn't look good considering there was talent on the table ready to go now (or at least, in the short term) and we took a gamble. I can't wait until Ujiri et al. proves us and the league near sighted and the kid shines. Either way, by this time next year we'll all know .... Genius or Madness!!


----------



## -James-

I love you guys, but Raptors fans are always so salty this time of year...


----------



## seifer0406

I just like to put things into perspective. Even if this pick turns out to be trash it's only the 20th pick. If our team fails next year it's not going to be because we didn't draft a certain player that was available at 20. If there is a player that's this valuable then at least 10 other teams ahead of us made the same mistake.

I just wish Masai was hired a year earlier. He would've taken a chance with Drummond instead of going with Ross as Drummond's upside was so much greater than Ross's.


----------



## roux

seifer0406 said:


> *I just like to put things into prospective. Even if this pick turns out to be trash it's only the 20th pick.* If our team fails next year it's not going to be because we didn't draft a certain player that was available at 20. If there is a player that's this valuable then at least 10 other teams ahead of us made the same mistake.
> 
> I just wish Masai was hired a year earlier. He would've taken a chance with Drummond instead of going with Ross as Drummond's upside was so much greater than Ross's.


Yup.. these are the types of picks to swing for the fences... you were not going to get someone to put you over the top with that pick


----------



## R-Star

-James- said:


> I love you guys, but Raptors fans are always so salty this time of year...


It was clearly the worst pick in the draft man.


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> Yup.. these are the types of picks to swing for the fences... you were not going to get someone to put you over the top with that pick


True. But they could have got a solid bench, possible starter if they drafted properly. This isn't like the 2013 draft. There were solid, or at least what appears to be solid players available at that pick.


----------



## Porn Player

R-Star said:


> True. But they could have got a solid bench, possible starter if they drafted properly. This isn't like the 2013 draft. There were solid, *or at least what appears* to be solid players available at that pick.


I guess the 'bolded' part is the sticking point. 

We still have no idea how any of these lower end guys will translate to the NBA. 

Bruno could well be the pick of the draft, but if he isn't, he likely join 8 of the other 10 picks in the 20's that didn't work out. 

Masai is one hell of a talent scout, he's proven that time and time again, and despite my disappointment at not taking Shabazz or Capela, he must not have seen enough from the to warrant selection. I trust his judgement. 

One thing is for sure, I can't wait for Summer League. (Friday 11th July!!)


----------



## Porn Player

That's a big wing span.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482898811740647424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482898811740647424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482899110597365761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482901948438302720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482901403870834688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482900049668497411

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482899426432647168


----------



## Porn Player

Instagram Dunking Video of Bruno 

Keek video of Bruno shooting


----------



## Porn Player

Ok Masai, I'm excited. 

That shot release is high, smooth and looks quick. He is very light off his feet and holy shit does he have length.


----------



## Porn Player

LOL.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482904609128984576


----------



## c_dog

seifer0406 said:


> I just like to put things into perspective. Even if this pick turns out to be trash it's only the 20th pick. If our team fails next year it's not going to be because we didn't draft a certain player that was available at 20. If there is a player that's this valuable then at least 10 other teams ahead of us made the same mistake.
> 
> I just wish Masai was hired a year earlier. He would've taken a chance with Drummond instead of going with Ross as Drummond's upside was so much greater than Ross's.


see the mentality of raptor fans/management? we are so accustomed to failure we don't even expect/give our best effort anymore. i don't care if only 2 out of 10 players available at the time would pan out, we still got to make our best pick. it is inexcusable to draft a second round talent when there were a handful of solid prospects available.

i am hopeful that masai is the savior that so many raptor fans think he is. unfortunately his draft picks this year pretty much shatters my confidence in him. i mean really.. no homework on the 20th pick that you had to resort to picking the guy you were hoping to get in the second round? i would fire people who half-ass their jobs like that...

i understand harsh words are difficult for raptor fans to hear during honeymoon season with the GM but it was the same BS with colangelo. i was calling him out on his BS painting bargnani as a franchise player and signing of hedo, kleiza when so many raptor fans were willing to give him the benefit of a doubt. Masai has got to do better.


----------



## Porn Player

He will wear the number 5. I wanted him to just have 'Bruno' on his shirt. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482905307895451648


----------



## Porn Player

I'm trying to be cautious but his ceiling looks to be greatest human being of all time.


----------



## scdn

I wonder what Bruno's 7 middle names are.


----------



## Porn Player

scdn said:


> I wonder what Bruno's 7 middle names are.


Magic Jordan LeBron Durant Chamberlain Bird Kobe


----------



## seifer0406

c_dog said:


> see the mentality of raptor fans/management? we are so accustomed to failure we don't even expect/give our best effort anymore. i don't care if only 2 out of 10 players available at the time would pan out, we still got to make our best pick. it is inexcusable to draft a second round talent when there were a handful of solid prospects available.


I don't think my assessment has anything to do with the culture of the team as I specifically listed all the 20th picks in years past to show the likelihood of the pick being a bad player. This was to counter the notion that the Raptors gave up a solid player in order to take a risk on an unknown player. I was simply saying that if we look at the past, players taken at or after 20 are mostly bad. You can't make the claim that you gave up a solid player when chances are you wouldn't have gotten a solid player in the first place. Even right now can you really tell me a player that was drafted after 20 and predict that he will be an impactful player? Is it Shabazz Napier? Clint Capela? Rodney Hood? Kyle Anderson? I'm willing to bet that more than half of them would be out of the league in 3 years. That's not crazy talk, that's just what the draft history tells us.

As for your point of make our best pick I definitely agree that we should give our best effort. I'm saying that I can't make make that judgement right now without giving him a chance to show what he can do.


----------



## Porn Player

Why is nobody talking about Bruno the player? Can we try that?


----------



## scdn

He has good height at 6'9" and length. Can't say too much about him as a player until Summer League.


----------



## c_dog

i gave my thoughts on bruno the player. based on those videos he looks like an amateur. freak athlete for sure but damn the kid needs major work on his game. he even just needs to play more basketball. how do you mistime your jumps like that?

he looks like a kid. probably a good kid too. so i hate to be critical of him. but based on those videos(including the recent workout for raps) he had no right to be picked in the first round. i was watching videos of gordon, smart, and even the unathletic kyle anderson(who was picked 10 picks later) and they all look so much smoother. that's the difference between a legit nba prospect and an amateur athlete.


----------



## Porn Player

scdn said:


> He has good height at 6'9" and length. Can't say too much about him as a player until Summer League.


Bruno vs Julius Randle on opening day. Then vs Gary Harris. 

Both picked above him, both have years of experience on him, so I guess we'll find an awful lot out in regards to his 'readiness' in those two games.


----------



## scdn

Heard on Toronto radio, us and the Suns were 2 of the teams most interested in Bruno. The common link was Leandro Barbosa. I guess Masai thought Suns would have drafted Bruno instead of Bogdan so he could not wait until 37.


----------



## Porn Player

scdn said:


> Heard on Toronto radio, us and the Suns were 2 of the teams most interested in Bruno. The common link was Leandro Barbosa. I guess Masai thought Suns would have drafted Bruno instead of Bogdan so he could not wait until 37.


Masai must have been really pissed at the Suns franchise on draft day.


----------



## Knick Killer

Masai is no dummy. If he thought this kid would be there at 37, he would have waited. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -James-

R-Star said:


> It was clearly the worst pick in the draft man.


That's impossible to say at this point. I mean he may very well bust but it seems like every year there are Euros that never end up making it over (what's up Yaroslav Korolev) so I'm just saying I think it's a meaningless evaluation at this point.

But that's besides my initial point, every year guys throw fits no matter who we draft seemingly out of habit and it's generally quite excessive. I mean let these guys do their jobs and let's see what happens down the line, and if a pick doesn't work out then, well, shit, it happens. And I'm not trying to make a statement specific to guys on here but about the collective Raptors fan base in general. The bottom line is Bruno is a Raptor, so I'll hope for the best.

To be clear, I have no opinion of Bruno so I have no choice but to trust in our team's management. At the same time I'm not going to pretend that outside a couple exceptions (Wiggins, Bhullar and Stauskas whom I know from their time playing up here - totally patting myself on the back here haha), I've seen much more than highlight tapes for any of these guys if that. And I'll assume that the same goes for most anyone else too. So I mean just because Jay Bilas or the nbadraft.net guys didn't have the guy ranked at or around 20 doesn't mean Masai's board was wrong. And for the record, it was the 20th pick.

/rant

edit- this reply wasn't exactly intended for you, @R-Star, more the thread in general


----------



## Porn Player

How can you not be at least a little pumped about this kid? @c_dog @R-Star


----------



## R-Star

-James- said:


> That's impossible to say at this point. I mean he may very well bust but it seems like every year there are Euros that never end up making it over (what's up Yaroslav Korolev) so I'm just saying I think it's a meaningless evaluation at this point.
> 
> But that's besides my initial point, every year guys throw fits no matter who we draft seemingly out of habit and it's generally quite excessive. I mean let these guys do their jobs and let's see what happens down the line, and if a pick doesn't work out then, well, shit, it happens. And I'm not trying to make a statement specific to guys on here but about the collective Raptors fan base in general. The bottom line is Bruno is a Raptor, so I'll hope for the best.
> 
> To be clear, I have no opinion of Bruno so I have no choice but to trust in our team's management. At the same time I'm not going to pretend that outside a couple exceptions (Wiggins, Bhullar and Stauskas whom I know from their time playing up here - totally patting myself on the back here haha), I've seen much more than highlight tapes for any of these guys if that. And I'll assume that the same goes for most anyone else too. So I mean just because Jay Bilas or the nbadraft.net guys didn't have the guy ranked at or around 20 doesn't mean Masai's board was wrong. And for the record, it was the 20th pick.
> 
> /rant
> 
> edit- this reply wasn't exactly intended for you, @R-Star, more the thread in general


My only issue is that the Raptors probably could have got him with their 2nd pick. Why jump off the board to get him at 20 when he'll be there at your later pick? That's what confuses me.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> Open Gym: Bruno Caboclo Arrives In Toronto - YouTube
> 
> How can you not be at least a little pumped about this kid? @c_dog @R-Star


I hope the best for him. He seems like a really nice young kid. He has the physical tools to be a beast. It will be interesting to see if he can put it all together. This might be a kid who takes 4 years to catch up, but when he does, he could be a hell of a player on both side of the ball.


----------



## ATLien

R-Star said:


> I hope the best for him. He seems like a really nice young kid. He has the physical tools to be a beast. It will be interesting to see if he can put it all together. This might be a kid who takes 4 years to catch up, but when he does, he could be a hell of a player on both side of the ball.


21-year old @R-Star said same thing about Jon Bender ten years ago

:hibbert:


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> 21-year old @R-Star said same thing about Jon Bender ten years ago
> 
> :hibbert:


When the Raptors drafted Bender with the 5th overall pick in 1999, it was the smartest move the franchise has ever made. Trading him for Antonio Davis has cursed them with years of mediocrity. 

Little known fact that I mention once or twice a year and then cry about. The Pacers went on the the Finals against LA in 2000. Bender didn't play at all, and they took LA to 6. Put Antonio Davis on that team and the Pacers have their first title, or at the very least, another screw job to point at when the refs were the ones handing out the titles in the NBA.


----------



## -James-

R-Star said:


> My only issue is that the Raptors probably could have got him with their 2nd pick. Why jump off the board to get him at 20 when he'll be there at your later pick? That's what confuses me.


I honestly don't buy that he'd have been there at 37. I've looked at some tape and it's clear that he is going to be plenty raw and as the youngest player in the draft, his declaring just does not add up. This leads me to strongly suspect that some team had promised to take him. Now I know these reports are often quite dubious but he had been linked to Utah, Phoenix and San Antonio, all of whom picked between 20 and 37, and picking and stashing a young upside prospect seems to be the exact type of thing OKC would do.

And in the end, he had to have been the next guy on Masai's board and the ability to trade down is never a given. Masai got his guy. Now if you pressed me into saying he was more likely to be a bust or solid starter, I'd be inclined to say the former, but again it's the 20th pick. You get rotation guys at these picks and they kind of do grow on trees.


----------



## seifer0406

I don't think it's possible to make the "worst pick" of the draft at 20. Picks this late just don't have that much of an impact.


----------



## Porn Player

Oh sweet jesus.


----------



## ozzzymandius

De Colo signs with CSKA MOSCOW !?!?!!

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=456642

So with him gone we're down to three point guards .... which makes sense as our fourth guard last year saw almost no floor time. I guess that's why he left? With Williams coming in he would have been the fourth this year and probably do nothing more than ride the pine. I guess the move makes sense for him after all.

I'll start a thread with our current roster by position so we can track all the changes and signings .... also see who from this summer's league might make the team.


----------



## seifer0406

looking at our summer league roster it's hard to imagine anyone on that list outside of the guys we already have under contract making the team. Buycks might stick around because De Colo is gone. DeAndre Daniels might be an option since we still need a big wing that can defend (eventhough Daniels doesn't really fit that description). I'm hoping that we sign someone like a Marvin Williams or PJ Tucker for that role.


----------



## Porn Player

seifer0406 said:


> looking at our summer league roster it's hard to imagine anyone on that list outside of the guys we already have under contract making the team. Buycks might stick around because De Colo is gone. DeAndre Daniels might be an option since we still need a big wing that can defend (eventhough Daniels doesn't really fit that description). I'm hoping that we sign someone like a Marvin Williams or PJ Tucker for that role.


Hassan Whiteside has legit strength now, I don't know what the kid has been eating, but I'd hazard a guess at a ton of spinach. 

If he can demonstrate anything, I would take him over Chuck Hayes. Having his size in the low post would be a big help for this team.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Raptors talking to Blatche!!! 

http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=456749

That would be a HUGE win and a very very nice piece to add!! 
Ujiri is a genius for even lining this up!!


----------



## seifer0406

ozzzymandius said:


> Raptors talking to Blatche!!!
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=456749
> 
> That would be a HUGE win and a very very nice piece to add!!
> Ujiri is a genius for even lining this up!!


I don't really like Blatche. He can score but is lazy at doing everything else. He doesn't defend or rebound all that much. I would rather just use Tyler Hansborough, at least psycho T gives you effort every night.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yeah but I remember him hurting us a lot. And checking the stats of the last few games he was 8-14 mins per game with 3-7 rebounds and up to 9 points. Whereas in the same stretch Hansbrough rarely saw the floor. In game six he didn't even play.

Can't say anything bad about Tyler's work ethic and toughness though ... except that it was damn good and sorely needed on a team that's known to not be very physical at all.


----------



## Porn Player

He kills us. If he is with us, that can't happen. 

Maybe Masai will try to recruit Kobe and LeBron next? ;-)


----------



## seifer0406

If we need a quick fix at the back up 3 I think we should give Francisco Garcia a look. Decent defender and can shoot the 3.


----------



## Porn Player

Quick update on our 2nd Round Draft pick *DeAndre Daniels;* 

Daniels signed with the Perth Wildcats for the 2014–15 NBL season. He pretty much immediately had surgery on his elbow and missed 3 weeks. He made his debut for the Wildcats in the team's season opening loss to the New Zealand Breakers, recording 19 points, 6 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 blocks and 1 assist. Daniels was named Player of the Week for Round 8 after scoring a then season-high 22 points against the Cairns Taipans.

In Feb, Daniels tied a season-high 24 points in the 87-89 double overtime loss to the New Zealand Breakers. A week later in the regular season finale, Daniels had one of his best games of the season with another 24-point game, including six triples, plus 11 rebounds, four steals, two blocks and two assists.

His team made the playoffs as the lowest seed, but were unfortunately swept 2-0 in the best-of-three game series.

In 30 games for the Wildcats, Daniels averaged 14.8 points, 7.7 rebounds and 1.2 assists per game. He shot 40% FG and 34.1% from 3PT land. His FT % was worryingly low at 66%.

Daniels has been in Toronto for the last five weeks, training at the Air Canada Centre and taking part in the team’s free agent mini-camp.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

Not much news on *Bruno Caboclo* unfortuantely, however it was nice to read Daniels speaking about Caboclo;



> “He’s gotten stronger,” Daniels said. “And definitely, the biggest thing I've noticed is he can speak more and better English. He’s just nonstop talking. It’s good.”


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> In 30 games for the Wildcats, Daniels averaged 14.8 points, 7.7 rebounds and 1.2 assists per game. He shot 40% FG and 34.1% from 3PT land. His FT % was worryingly low at 66%.


Which elbow did he have surgery on? Those percentages aren't very high compared to the competition in the NBL.


----------



## seifer0406

Daniels has to be the skinniest basketball player I've ever seen.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Which elbow did he have surgery on? Those percentages aren't very high compared to the competition in the NBL.


His right elbow, so on his shooting arm. He was a pretty decent shooter before this season, so perhaps he was just working out the kinks following surgery.


----------



## Porn Player

seifer0406 said:


> Daniels has to be the skinniest basketball player I've ever seen.


Huge wingspans and skinny frames seem to be the player of choice for Masai thus far. (Bebe, Bruno and Daniels)


----------

